# UGA/UT Avatar Bet



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

Alright, here it is, boys.

- Losing team has to change their avatar to one reflecting support for the winning team.
- You have to wear the new avatar until Oct 15th. (Or two full weeks if you don't have it changed by midnight on Sunday night)
- Winning team can post suggested avatars, but losers can go find their own as long as the winning team approves.
- Losers must come back and post in this thread right after they change their avatar.


Who's in???


*Tennessee*
KYBobwhite
joepuppy
BuckNasty83
j_seph

*Georgia*
hayseed_theology
brownceluse
Browning Slayer
John Cooper
Matthew6 (Pending rhbama involvement)
nickel back

.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 25, 2016)

Ha - it will be interesting to see how many of the Vols suck thugs join in. Seeing Slayer with a Vols avatar would be epic. If uga loses expect internet outages.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm in but I think it's crazy 10rc will be on fire to beat the Dawgs and Kirby will have a hard time getting our team up for this game after yesterday.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

Of course I'm in like last year. It was fun to see slater with an orange avatar. But hayseed you'll have to make sure slater gets his 2 weeks in full bec we all know he won't have internet till at the earliest Wednesday of next week.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Of course I'm in like last year. It was fun to see slater with an orange avatar. But hayseed you'll have to make sure slater gets his 2 weeks in full bec we all know he won't have internet till at the earliest Wednesday of next week.



I put that clause in there for anybody who is busy or out of pocket next weekend.

I don't think you have to worry about Slayer. He'll say anything to get a rise out of somebody, but I don't think he's the type to welch on a bet.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 25, 2016)

*I'm in*

Hoping we can finally play a decent first half.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

Just made a slight adjustment to the rules for clarity.

Originally I said "changed by Sunday night," but I went back and specified "changed by midnight on Sunday night."


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I put that clause in there for anybody who is busy or out of pocket next weekend.
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about Slayer. He'll say anything to get a rise out of somebody, but I don't think he's the type to welch on a bet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Just made a slight adjustment to the rules for clarity.
> 
> Originally I said "changed by Sunday night," but I went back and specified "changed by midnight on Sunday night."



put elfiiiiii down. john cooper and charlie too.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> put elfiiiiii down. john cooper and charlie too.



Do you want me to put you down for UT?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> put elfiiiiii down. john cooper and charlie too.





hayseed_theology said:


> Do you want me to put you down for UT?



Put 6 down for the Dawgs along with me!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I put that clause in there for anybody who is busy or out of pocket next weekend.
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about Slayer. He'll say anything to get a rise out of somebody, but I don't think he's the type to welch on a bet.



Only thing I got going on next weekend is a couple water tests on a 35hp motor I just did a carb kit and impeller in..

And I've never welched on a bet..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

6 is all dawg


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Only thing I got going on next weekend is a couple water tests on a 35hp motor I just did a carb kit and impeller in..
> 
> And I've never welched on a bet..



Last time I swapped out an impeller I had to fight with it for months while it passed all the little pieces of the old rotten impeller. It was on an old Mercury, and it was always a nightmare getting the copper water pipe between the engine and lower unit lined up right.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Hoping we can finally play a decent first half.



yall should be fine just by passing. uga has no secondary. stuff the line on d; they cant catch passes


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2016)

Put me in. 

Don't think we will win, I we will get beat down by 4 td's but I am in.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 25, 2016)

You can count me in. Go Vols!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 25, 2016)

You know I'm in,  although I think Slayer should have to keep a UT avatar until the Dawgs win against UT


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You know I'm in,  although I think Slayer should have to keep a UT avatar until the Dawgs win against UT



UT is worse than the 1 hit wonders of the 80's... 

This is the only shot UT gets. After this year the cupboard will be as clean as Dobb's head and face!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UT is worse than the 1 hit wonders of the 80's...
> 
> This is the only shot UT gets. After this year the cupboard will be as clean as Dobb's head and face!



Heck, I wonder if his whole body is bald.. That has got to be embarrassing!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I wonder if his whole body is bald.. That has got to be embarrassing!


I don't care if he looks like Shrek, long as he hangs 45+ on the puppies this Saturday. We recruited him to play football, not win a pageant.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

Wait till the #1 dual threat of the 2015 class gets to run around and make defenses look silly. He can throw and run better than dobbs. We good after this year with more talent in the wings.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> I don't care if he looks like Shrek, long as he hangs 45+ on the puppies this Saturday. We recruited him to play football, not win a pageant.



maybe nasa will put a helmet on him after graduation:  for the children.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

*In other news....*

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ge...-takes-out-insurance-policy-on-gorgeous-hair/

Dobbs may be saving some money on those premiums.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Do you want me to put you down for UT?



i will go with the dogs if you can rope rhbama into doing the same.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

unicoi and elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

riprap should get in on this awesome deal too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

come on doggies.  step up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiiiiiiiiiiii needs to wade in this murky water too. do the old boy some good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

miggy should ge in too.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 26, 2016)

Go VOLS count me in


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Go VOLS count me in



yeeeeeeeeeess.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 26, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ge...-takes-out-insurance-policy-on-gorgeous-hair/
> 
> Dobbs may be saving some money on those premiums.





> Obligatory disclaimer: This was a satire.



Them VOL reading skillz


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Them VOL reading skillz



It was funny. At least to some of us.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Them VOL reading skillz



You gonna hop in on the bet???


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> You gonna hop in on the bet???



Yeah. I can't have the VOLs claiming they were more willing to participate than Dwag fans!

I see a fat Dwag loss coming, so I have my avatar picked out already.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Yeah. I can't have the VOLs claiming they were more willing to participate than Dwag fans!
> 
> I see a fat Dwag loss coming, so I have my avatar picked out already.



I picked mine out yesterday and it will meet the terms! 



> - Losing team has to change their avatar to one reflecting support for the winning team.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

Careful there slayer you are on the radar now ill just keep hitting the report button till you learn something...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Careful there slayer you are on the radar now ill just keep hitting the report button till you learn something...




I've learned to use "Security" features on public forums..

So what are you going to report? Me laughing at other people's posts??!! 

I guess you missed this..


> If you make your Photobucket or Faceplant account public then it's fair game for all the world the same as everybody else's. I hope you see that.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

I know you think you are just joking and playing games but you went beyond that yesterday. And you continue to do it. I understand my things were out in public and I didn't have them secure but I had no way of knowing a weirdo on a forum would basically stalk me and get into my facebook. I don't know you at all and don't know what else you did or coulda/woulda did to anything else linked to my facebook or my family. If you would please put this to rest or I will hit that button on every post of yours. Thanks


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know you think you are just joking and playing games but you went beyond that yesterday. And you continue to do it. I understand my things were out in public and I didn't have them secure but I had no way of knowing a weirdo on a forum would basically stalk me and get into my facebook. I don't know you at all and don't know what else you did or coulda/woulda did to anything else linked to my facebook or my family. If you would please put this to rest or I will hit that button on every post of yours. Thanks



Dude, calm down.  Someone got into your photos.  Chalk it up as a lesson learned, and be glad it was just Slayer and not an identity thief.  This was a harmless way to know better going forward.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Dude, calm down.  Someone got into your photos.  Chalk it up as a lesson learned, and be glad it was just Slayer and not an identity thief.  This was a harmless way to know better going forward.



exactly. i have a couple of quack avatars that i use several times a year. got a doozie about slayer if they lose to ut. might even trot out my elfiiiiiii moses avatar one day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> got a doozie about slayer if they lose to ut



Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Careful there slayer you are on the radar now


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2016)

One last time for the folks way up high in the cheap seats.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10380090&postcount=24


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

If it was you elfii youd think diff. They continue to harass and post thread with nothing to do about sports. When will you stop it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> post thread with nothing to do about sports. When will you stop it?



The minute you stop it! Just like this game thread you ruined starting at pg 12! Pot meet kettle..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=881274


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

At least everything I said was football related. I never got on someones facebook and started posting their personal pics. I don't stoop to your level and and proud that I do not. The prisoners run the asylum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> At least everything I said was football related. I never got on someones facebook and started posting their personal pics. I don't stoop to your level and and proud that I do not. The prisoners run the asylum.



I'm not the one posting your pics! Get it right Vol! And all you were doing was trolling and destroyed the thread!

I know.. I know.. I'm on the Radar..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Back on topic.. Anyone else in on this Avatar bet?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

need all dogs to get in on this awesome deal.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

Cut me out of this one. This aint even a sports forum anymore. Just pick and single out one member and mess with them for days. Peace


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 28, 2016)

*Hang in there 4x4*



toyota4x4h said:


> At least everything I said was football related. I never got on someones facebook and started posting their personal pics. I don't stoop to your level and and proud that I do not. The prisoners run the asylum.



Just accept the fact that forum rules and etiquette don't apply to Thayer. Hang in there and pull for the Vols. If we win he'll have a Vol avatar which will put him in full depression. Remember last year when some on here asked us to take it easy on him after we beat the Dawgs?  Unfortunately he'll disappear for two weeks to avoid the paybacks he deserves.  Kind of how loudmouths roll.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> If we win he'll have a Vol avatar which will put him in full depression.



Nope! I already have my UT Avatar picked out! Good luck on Saturday!



> - Losing team has to change their avatar to one reflecting support for the winning team.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 28, 2016)

*Well unfortunately for you*



Browning Slayer said:


> Nope! I already have my UT Avatar picked out! Good luck on Saturday!



I believe the rules stipulate that we have to approve of your avatar. Good luck with that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I believe the rules stipulate that we have to approve of your avatar. Good luck with that.



No problem! Good luck Saturday! Here's to a good game!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I believe the rules stipulate that we have to approve of your avatar. Good luck with that.



Would you like me to start suggesting some for your approval?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 28, 2016)

I will jump in and this is the avatar I have picked out if 10RC takes it to us


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I will jump in and this is the avatar I have picked out if 10RC takes it to us



good choice, but as stated, dogs win 38-35.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I will jump in and this is the avatar I have picked out if 10RC takes it to us



good choice, but as stated, dogs win 38-35.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Cut me out of this one.



Done. Just let me know if you want back in.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Done. Just let me know if you want back in.



Can't believe you let him off the hook. One you're in you should be IN!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Can't believe you let him off the hook. One you're in you should be IN!



I will make that a rule in the future, but I didn't state that at the outset on this one. 

This thing is just about having fun. I don't think the young man is having fun right now, so I'll respect his request. The game is still a few days away. I think he'll come back around and support his team.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

Since it's not in the rules, how late can I wait to get cold feet? As long as there's time on the clock in the 4th quarter?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Since it's not in the rules, how late can I wait to get cold feet? As long as there's time on the clock in the 4th quarter?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Done. Just let me know if you want back in.



Preciate ya hayseed. And yes this place isn't fun anymore. I'll stick to the Tennessee forum from here. But y'all enjoy it'll be nice seeing all the ut avatars.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

Catch ya on the page, 4 x 4. I'm still here, though. Like DFACS, I just usually show up at the worst times. But Slayer will get his. We have all seen the rules bent and flexed as far as one can go at times, but every Dawg has his day. And besides, his hate for Vols is deeper than his love for his own team. I smell an internet outage soon his way. And if I'm wrong, I'll proudly wear my UGA avatar all week. But either way, I'm A VFL!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2016)

Sounds like yall not having much fun in here.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I will make that a rule in the future, but I didn't state that at the outset on this one.
> 
> This thing is just about having fun. I don't think the young man is having fun right now, so I'll respect his request. The game is still a few days away. I think he'll come back around and support his team.



Classiest Dawg around here


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2016)

4x4 You, out of everyone, knows not to let some of these guys get to you. Showing it bothers you,  only feeds their faulty ego. And will be used against you in every altercation


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like yall not having much fun in here.



Won't be any fun until you get in on the bet!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

bucknasty83 said:


> classiest dawg around here



x2


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> If it was you elfii youd think diff. They continue to harass and post thread with nothing to do about sports. When will you stop it?





toyota4x4h said:


> Cut me out of this one. This aint even a sports forum anymore. Just pick and single out one member and mess with them for days. Peace





toyota4x4h said:


> Preciate ya hayseed. And yes this place isn't fun anymore. I'll stick to the Tennessee forum from here. But y'all enjoy it'll be nice seeing all the ut avatars.



I say, I say , I say, son, you are embarrassing yourself.  Grow a pair and walk away!  Foghorn Leghorn cir 1960's.

But if you must go ....


.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 4x4 You, out of everyone, knows not to let some of these guys get to you. Showing it bothers you,  only feeds their faulty ego. And will be used against you in every altercation



Millennials... They grew up in different times and at the 1st sign of adversity, they cave, run to momma and cry. Maybe he needs a Gon Sports Forum participation trophy to make him feel better..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Preciate ya hayseed. And yes this place isn't fun anymore. I'll stick to the Tennessee forum from here. But y'all enjoy it'll be nice seeing all the ut avatars.



If you are sticking to Vomit Nation then how will you be seeing anything in here?? I'm confused..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I believe the rules stipulate that we have to approve of your avatar. Good luck with that.





Browning Slayer said:


> Would you like me to start suggesting some for your approval?




How about this one?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 29, 2016)

*Definitely could happen*



Matthew6 said:


> good choice, but as stated, dogs win 38-35.



Our Vols are like a box of chocolates. I think you know what Brother Forrest says about this.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 29, 2016)

*Thayer this is your most hypocritical post ever*



Browning Slayer said:


> Millennials... They grew up in different times and at the 1st sign of adversity, they cave, run to momma and cry. Maybe he needs a Gon Sports Forum participation trophy to make him feel better..



You are one of this delusional generation. You posts the most ridiculous stuff hiding behind a keyboard. There's no way you would say this garbage to a Vol at a game. They'd stuff you in a trash can.  

"They grew up in different times and at the 1st sign of adversity, they cave, run to momma and cry."

 Really?  Who will unplug their modem if the Dawgs lose? Oh no,  my Internets down. Oh no,  I have no cell phone signal.. Unbelievable.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You are one of this delusional generation. You posts the most ridiculous stuff hiding behind a keyboard. There's no way you would say this garbage to a Vol at a game. They'd stuff you in a trash can.
> 
> "They grew up in different times and at the 1st sign of adversity, they cave, run to momma and cry."
> 
> Really?  Who will unplug their modem if the Dawgs lose? Oh no,  my Internets down. Oh no,  I have no cell phone signal.. Unbelievable.



So was that a Yes or No to the Avatar I suggested? Post #78..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So was that a Yes or No to the Avatar I suggested? Post #78..



Your silence sounds like an approval to me...


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So was that a Yes or No to the Avatar I suggested? Post #78..



You can do better than that, sir.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> You can do better than that, sir.




Oh, I can do MUCH better than that! 

That was for Kentucky bobwhite..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> How about this one?



That kid. I hate it for him


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That kid. I hate it for him




Just a fine example of the DNA pool in Knoxville..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2016)

yall sign up elfiiiiii and quack yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That kid. I hate it for him



Kind of how I pictured 4x4 as a child..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of how I pictured 4x4 as a child..



How you pictured him?  You've actually SEEN pictures of 4X4 as a child.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2016)

daily slayersux and goldranger sux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> How you pictured him?  You've actually SEEN pictures of 4X4 as a child.



Heck, you posted his pic in your poll! And after all of his yelling this week, I could easily picture him that way!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, you posted his pic in your poll! And after all of his yelling this week, I could easily picture him that way!



Those photos came from an anonymous source.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Those photos came from an anonymous source.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2016)

It's game day!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2016)

Man and I thought the Dawgs were "All In" with CKS....5 people....really???????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2016)

Bump for Elfiii, Charlie, Silver Britches, Ol Red


----------



## Scott G (Oct 1, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Man and I thought the Dawgs were "All In" with CKS....5 people....really???????



Sissies


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2016)

Lol Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

WOW!! What a game!!

Way to win it Vols!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2016)

Just checking in.

Gotta get back to work.

Congrats, Vols.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 2, 2016)

Man, did a metric century for a charity event yesterday. Totally meant to back out of this like a pansy. Unfortunately I was on the bike and forgot.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Man, did a metric century for a charity event yesterday. Totally meant to back out of this like a pansy. Unfortunately I was on the bike and forgot.



I was watching and posting. ..... I thought about backing out at the last 10 seconds but didn't want to be perceived as a certain vowels fan. 

Robert can you or Charlie change my avvy to what they pick please.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2016)

If my avatar is not to vol liking I will change


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2016)

Have they picked anything yet?


----------



## Scott G (Oct 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Have they picked anything yet?



Thought you could pick your own unless someone protested?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Have they picked anything yet?



Vols have not suggested anything yet, so folks can pick their own.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2016)

I think 6 has a good avatar for you to use Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think 6 has a good avatar for you to use Charlie



im making him one as we speak


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 14, 2016)

It's the 15th. Bet is over.


----------

